# "Viva la Vida" Gilneas - PVE Gilde



## Prix - H.O.L. (18. September 2008)

Hallo an die Spieler "älteren" Semesters :-)

Wir sind zwar keine strenge +18 Gilde , wollen aber überwiegend WoW Spieler im Bereich ab +25 ansprechen.
Die Gilde "Viva la Vida" auf dem Server Gilneas ist seid 3 Wochen gegründet und wir umfasse nderzeit 14 Accounts und 24 Mitglieder.
Wir sind noch offen für alle Klassen und Rassen die uns die WoW Welt anbietet.
Wir haben natürlich das Ziel auch mal kleine gut organisierte Raids zu machen - aber das Hauptziel der Gilde ist es einfach Leute zusammen zu führen die sich beim Questen & leveln gegenseitig unterstützen und die sich als Gilde für Ini Runs organisiert.
Man sollte natürlich schon ein "aktiver" Spieler sein, das heißt aber nicht das man täglich on sein muß etc.
Die Gilde verfügt über einen gesicherten Teamspeak Zugang, sowie über eine Homepage.
Es würde uns freuen weiteren zuwachs zu bekommen.
Für weitere Infos seht euch einfach hier um :

http://viva-la-vida.bplaced.net

Bewerbungen & Anfragen können nach kurzer Registration (und nach erfolgter Admin Freischaltung) im Forum gestellt werden.

Schneller und direkter geht es sicherlich hier per PN oder Ingame auf dem Server Gilneas /w Prix


Bis bald . Prix / Björn


----------



## Prix - H.O.L. (20. September 2008)

Hallo Leute !
Auf der Suche nach einer neuen oder der ersten Gilde? 
Nutzt das Wochenende um uns kenne zu lernen. 
Am WE sind wir (wie wohl alle) am besten online erreichbar.
Auf de mServer Gilneas einfach ingame ansprechen

/w Prix

/w Tarrantan

Thx


----------



## Prix - H.O.L. (25. September 2008)

Die Suche nach Mitgliedern bleibt aktuell :-(


----------



## Prix - H.O.L. (1. Oktober 2008)

Es ist Mittwoch - die Server sind down und du schaust dich im Forum um?
Wir suchen weiter Mitglieder für unser Gildenprojekt.
vlv-Gilneas.de.vu
Schau dich einfach mal um oder /w ingame wenn die Server wieder da sind.

/w Prix

/w Tarrantan

Alles Klassen und Level willkommen.


----------



## Prix - H.O.L. (28. Oktober 2008)

Wir haben nun so einige Zu & Abgänge gehabt und uns bei etwa 17 aktiven Accounts eingependelt.
Wir sind aber natürlich weiterhin offen für neue Mitglieder ALLER Klassen und Leveln.
Die Hompage wurde auch weiter ausgebaut und überarbeitet.

Wer also Lust hat sich umzusehen und mitzumachen.

Server Gilneas:

/w Prix
/w Tarrantan


----------

